# Planted tanks and meds



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

So, invariably, once in a while a critter will climb in with plants. There are a variety of meds out there, and sometimes we need to treat our tanks.

Many (most actually) will kill plants due to the use of metallic ion and compounds present that make the meds meds. There are some plant 'safe' meds, but some plants are still affected.

I thought it might be a good reference if people could chime in with any expereience with plant safe meds and unforseen/unplesant side effects they had on plants.

The only med I have tried with plants and got adverse reactions is levamisole HCl:
Safe with (for sure): anubiases, hygrophila, cryptocorynes, vallisnerias, mircosorums, alternanthea and bacopas.
Prospinacea palustris 'cuba' (mermaid weed) melted with levamisole administration.
Zenkeri lotus (red) - new leaf turned purple and died. No other stunting occured.
echinodorus tenellus (pygmy chain sword) - stunted all new growth, yet to see any improvement.

Anyone else with any other experiences?


----------

